# KDE 4 hängt

## acern300

Hallo. Ich habe mir auf gentoo (vanilla kernel 2.6.23.14) kde 4.0 durch emerge kdebase installiert, xorg configuration läuft nur mit vesa treiber, (ati mobillity x1600) nun beim start von kde 4 bleibt er bei dem blinkenden festplattenzeichen hängen. Was kann man dagegen machen und wo soll ich das problem suchen ?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Funktionieren denn Gnome oder KDE 3.5? Oder ein einfaches X mit dem twm?

----------

## acern300

X funktioniert, genauso wie das neuste Gnome.....  kde 4 bricht mit : (could not contact kdeinit4) ab ...

jemand eine idee?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Als Idee würde ich jetzt auf den Vesa-Treiber tippen. Weil KDE 4 doch recht aufwändige Darstellungsmöglichkeiten hat. Kann mein X ja mal auf Vesa umstellen und sehen, was passiert. Komme ich aber erst gegen Abend dazu.

----------

## acern300

jo danke wär super wenn du es mal probieren könntest.... könnte nämlich daran liegen ...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wird ein größerer Akt. Hab xorg auf vesa umgestellt, da bin ich bis zum kdm gekommen, KDE4 fing an, sich aufzubauen und dann war ich wieder beim KDM. Hab dann noch mal ein revdep-rebuild gemacht und das ging nicht durch. Denke, man muss bei vesa auf nach das opengl-Flag rausnehmen, da bin ich gerade bei, aber das sind ne ganze Menge Pakete, die da dran hängen.

----------

## acern300

hmm stimmt.... aber wirklig danke für die mühe und hilfe  :Wink:  kompilliere gerade kde 4 sicherheits halber neu, müsste aber jde minute fertig sein...

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, bei mir bin ich jetzt mit vesa Treibern ins KDE4 reingekommen, daran kann es nicht liegen.

----------

## acern300

hmm.... okay, danke trotzdem für die mühe..... Wenn kde vertig compilliert ist versuch ich es nochmal, eventuell geht es ja dann, was ich nicht glaube.

ansonsten poste ich mal die ganze ausgabe und meine xorg.conf vielleicht fällt ja jemandem was auf.

----------

## franzf

Ne Alternative wäre es ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc manuell zu bearbeiten (denke die wurde schon angelegt) und in [Compositing] die Einstellung Enabled auf false zu setzen. Wenn das schon so ist hilft einen vielleicht die Datei ~/.xsession_errors weiter.

Grüße

Franz

----------

